# assassin snails



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i recently purchased three assassin snails at menagarie , im not too familiar with them really , bought them to curb a bad pest snail prob i have in my one tank . my problem is or is there a prob ... they have done little or no movement in the tank , they are just sitting there where i placed them when i got them on thurs , are they dead , they seem to be attached to a stone there not clamped up tight , im just curious as i dont know any characteristics of these snails 
can anyone help
thanks 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

are they moving at all? when you pick them up...do you see any moment of going back into the shell?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

tom g said:


> i recently purchased three assassin snails at menagarie , im not too familiar with them really , bought them to curb a bad pest snail prob i have in my one tank . my problem is or is there a prob ... they have done little or no movement in the tank , they are just sitting there where i placed them when i got them on thurs , are they dead , they seem to be attached to a stone there not clamped up tight , im just curious as i dont know any characteristics of these snails
> can anyone help
> thanks
> tom


If they don't start moving around by Monday. Call the store and we'll see what we can do. It could be a difference in the chemistry between your aquariums water and the water in the aquarium they came out of. either way we will help you out.


----------



## brigitteisveryspecial (Dec 2, 2009)

*thanks*

i love you menagerie!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

menagerie said:


> If they don't start moving around by Monday. Call the store and we'll see what we can do. It could be a difference in the chemistry between your aquariums water and the water in the aquarium they came out of. either way we will help you out.


Fantastic store and a Class act!!!!

Love the birds!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i myself am so impressed with the response from the store , thank you again 
this was not meant to the store , but as a general question and i was impressed the other nite when i got the response sorry i didnt get back to u guys quicker . nice store , class act and thank you again .
the snails seem alive but just not moving much i will try to get my way to the store this week . thanks again 
tom


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Assasin snails usually goes dormant for a few days after a big meal. They just eat some the same size as they are. Eventually, they will hunt again.
Chemistry may be a factor too. I have one that goes dormant for 5 days.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dudek (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought three assasin snails myself from menagerie to cycle a small amount of water before my larger tank is ready. They did the same thing but started cruising around the next day. I just loaded my eheim with peat, and it didn't tan the water until the next day too. I wonder if they like softer water. 

Maybe try that?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

peat wont soften the water...it would just make it more acidic. Generally snails like hard water...since in soft water and acidic water their shells start eroding away. 

I wouldnt use assassins to cycle a new tank. They are not hardy like the pest snails.


----------



## dudek (Nov 3, 2009)

touchee.

I was worried about them not doing well but they seem to be doing great. Eating, zooming, pooping.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just keep an eye out on the water conditions. Considering its only 3 snails, I wouldnt imagine then creating the large ammonia spike that kills fish.

but on the other hand, I wouldnt imagine them being a good candidate for cycling since they product such small amounts of ammonia.


----------



## dudek (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes for sure.

Not good candidates no, but I couldn't resist picking them up. To be honest, I just missed having an aquarium in my room so I took any excuse to set it up.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hahahaha...I know what you mean. I am actually in the mist of setting up a 10 gal sulawesi (tylomelania sp) snail tank. XD


----------



## dudek (Nov 3, 2009)

That's great! Where are you getting your snails from? Will you be getting any of the sulawesi shrimp?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a friend who is possibly going to give me some over the break XD.


----------

